# WA state EMT reciprocity licensing timeline



## kels42 (Mar 6, 2017)

Hi so I don't usually do this , but I have become increasingly frustrated with the bureaucratic purgatory that my WA  EMT reciprocity application as been in. 

I've been looking at several other threads related to the WA EMT application process and have not seen anything about how long it has taken people to have their's issued. I am associated with an agency and have all the parts of my application in.  My "pending" status showed up around February 14th, I was e-mailed on the 21st that I was missing my HIV/AIDS train cert which I attached in an e-mail that same day. I called on the 28th because I hadn't heard anything and was told that they had everything they needed from me and that my application was in final review. It'll be another week tomorrow and as of today my application is still "pending". So it'll have been three weeks since it first showed up on the state search site. 

I just want to know if this is normal  so I can stop pulling my hair out, I just really want to get to work, or if something is wrong.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 6, 2017)

It's been several years since I was in Washington, but in 2008, the wait period was 6 to 8 weeks.


----------



## Drax (Mar 9, 2017)

Everything you've said sounds typical. It depends on the county you're going through too, some offices are busier than others.


----------



## Hold My Beer (Mar 14, 2017)

I had my EMT-B cert in WA for 6 years before getting my medic cert (in washington) but working in another state for a year.  I have since moved back to washington and have been waiting for a month to get my EMT-P even though I still hold an active EMT-B cert.  I've called the DOH several times and they say to "just keep checking the website, your under final review."  SO what I'm getting at is... WA takes their sweet *** time.


----------



## Bassmaster (Mar 14, 2017)

Just to be clear, to initially begin working as an EMT-B in WA, I get my NREMT certification and then apply for state certification after getting hired by an EMS agency?


----------



## Hold My Beer (Mar 14, 2017)

Bassmaster said:


> Just to be clear, to initially begin working as an EMT-B in WA, I get my NREMT certification and then apply for state certification after getting hired by an EMS agency?



Yes.


----------



## Bassmaster (Mar 14, 2017)

Hold My Beer said:


> Yes.


Thanks.  Another noob question, do I need the 7 hours of HIV/AIDS training before I can apply for a job or can I do it after I apply?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 14, 2017)

Bassmaster said:


> Thanks.  Another noob question, do I need the 7 hours of HIV/AIDS training before I can apply for a job or can I do it after I apply?



You need that to get WA certification. Get it done now.

It's like 25 bucks if you take it online. http://www.doh.wa.gov/YouandYourFamily/IllnessandDisease/HIVAIDS/Prevention/Training


----------



## Hold My Beer (Mar 14, 2017)

Bassmaster said:


> Thanks.  Another noob question, do I need the 7 hours of HIV/AIDS training before I can apply for a job or can I do it after I apply?


You can take the class in an hour online for $30. I would suggest doing it asap as to not slow down your cert.  I doubt it would bar you from applying since it is so easy to get.  However if you don't have it done any the other person applying does...


----------



## Bassmaster (Mar 14, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> You need that to get WA certification. Get it done now.
> 
> It's like 25 bucks if you take it online. http://www.doh.wa.gov/YouandYourFamily/IllnessandDisease/HIVAIDS/Prevention/Training





Hold My Beer said:


> You can take the class in an hour online for $30. I would suggest doing it asap as to not slow down your cert.  I doubt it would bar you from applying since it is so easy to get.  However if you don't have it done any the other person applying does...


Thanks, really appreciate the help!


----------



## Beejbeachball (Jun 18, 2018)

Hey sir, it's been a year, did you get your state license?
I'm moving to Washington too and would like to know the process. So far I have completed the 7 hour HIV/AIDS course and now I'm in the middle of completing the application for reciprocity.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jun 18, 2018)

Beejbeachball said:


> Hey sir, it's been a year, did you get your state license?
> I'm moving to Washington too and would like to know the process. So far I have completed the 7 hour HIV/AIDS course and now I'm in the middle of completing the application for reciprocity.


WA requires you to have a sponsoring agency before they will issue your license to work.

But here is the secret.  Fill out everything except the sponsoring agency/medical director part and mail it to the state.  They are going to make you take the NREMT written again but you will be issued an EMS number and the licence will be on hold till you get a sponsoring agency.  It will speed up the time it takes to get your license and make you more hireable.  Granted you have a pulse so private agencies will pick you up quickly.


----------



## Beejbeachball (Jun 18, 2018)

inn


PotatoMedic said:


> WA requires you to have a sponsoring agency before they will issue your license to work.
> 
> But here is the secret.  Fill out everything except the sponsoring agency/medical director part and mail it to the state.  They are going to make you take the NREMT written again but you will be issued an EMS number and the licence will be on hold till you get a sponsoring agency.  It will speed up the time it takes to get your license and make you more hireable.  Granted you have a pulse so private agencies will pick you up quickly.



That Would mean I have to pay another fee to test and go to a Pearson Vue test center again right?


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jun 18, 2018)

Beejbeachball said:


> inn
> 
> 
> That Would mean I have to pay another fee to test and go to a Pearson Vue test center again right?


How recently did you take the test?  I believe if it was withing 6 months you don't.  But that I'm not sure about.


----------



## Beejbeachball (Jun 18, 2018)

PotatoMedic said:


> How recently did you take the test?  I believe if it was withing 6 months you don't.  But that I'm not sure about.



Yes my test is well within that timeline. I thought how it works is that you apply for a job, get hired, then ask for sponsorship for licensure from employer.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jun 18, 2018)

Yes that is one way to do it.  But you can also send in an application with all but the agency and medical director signature and you can get a pending license.


----------



## Beejbeachball (Jun 18, 2018)

PotatoMedic said:


> Yes that is one way to do it.  But you can also send in an application with all but the agency and medical director signature and you can get a pending license.



Thanks for the info, the only thing I'm worried about now is the city workers taking their time approving my application. I've heard of horror stories of long wait times. Even city workers here in Hawaii like to take their time.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jun 18, 2018)

That is why I say get it in early.  Once the state does their thing it takes no time to get final approval if all you have left is the agency/medical director.


----------



## Beejbeachball (Jun 30, 2018)

Hey I just sent in my application and have received delivery arrival from USPS. How long would it take till I get a response? Should I call to tell them?


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jun 30, 2018)

Don't call because they don't like it.  Go here: https://fortress.wa.gov/doh/providercredentialsearch/
And just keep searching for your name till it shows up.  I would say after about two weeks if nothing is there given them a ring.  Max phone calls to them I would say, one a week.  I had a coworker call daily for about a month and they had his phone number memorized and would answer the phone, "No not yet." then hang up.


----------



## Beejbeachball (Jul 2, 2018)

Good news, or news in general lol. 
My application is now in their system and is currently pending. How long would it take to get it approved?


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jul 2, 2018)

Anywhere between one week and your great great great GREAT grand daughter's 80th birthday.  (About a month for your EMT, that was the average time frame last I knew).


----------



## Beejbeachball (Jul 5, 2018)

I had a feeling this would come up,
"
We received your application for licensure.  The following must be received before your application can be fully reviewed.



EMS Supervisor/Medical Program Director Signature Form: original signatures are required; please mail to the contact information below."


----------



## Beejbeachball (Jul 5, 2018)

Really this just means I just need to get a job and have them fill out that last part right. I got a phone interview tomorrow with Providence for an EMT position coming up.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jul 5, 2018)

Yes but you should be listed as pending now so that should help you get a job.


----------



## Beejbeachball (Jul 6, 2018)

I landed a job!!!
Good news they said they will sponser my state license, thank you so much Potatomedic for helping me.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jul 6, 2018)

Congratulations!


----------

